# Angeln in Zeeland



## GrundelGuide94 (15. Oktober 2017)

Servus liebe Leute, hätte da mal wieder ne Frage 

Undzwar will ich nächsten Sommer mit meiner Freundin nach Holland fahren zum urlauben. Sie will ans Meer, ich an den Polder auf Raubfisch  grade Hecht und gerne auch alle anderen Räuber die mit spinnrute fangbar sind. 
Gibt es in der Region Zeeland eine gute Stadt wo man beides hat? Bzw nicht zu weit fahren muss für den Raubfisch? 
Wäre euch sehr dankbar, keine Lust auf strandurlaub #t:q

Petri, GrundelGuide


----------



## Marcoallround (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland*

Hey 
Ich hätte dir da einen Ferienpark als empfehlubg wäre das auch ok?  Es hätte Karpfen hecht Zander und die üblichen weissfische jedoch hat es keine häuser am see selbst aber in der nähe. Das wäre der hof van zeeland. Jedoch wurde anscheinend viel neugebaut. Zum bestand kann ich nur sagen dass vor ca.3 jehren noch massig hecht Zander und co rumschwamm.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Mac Gill (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland*

Warum nicht den Räubern in der Nordsee nachstellen?

Da sind auch einige Raubfische, die sich mit der Spinnrute fangen lassen und das lässt sich Zeitlich deutlich einfacher managen...

Hornchecht, Makrele und Wolfsbarsch --> aus meiner Sicht eine Überlegung wert...

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass Angelurlaub und Familienferien an verschiedenen Orten sich nur schwer vereinbaren lassen  

Da sind am Ende beide nicht zufrieden - Freundin liegt allein am Strand, und du hast kaum Zeit für dein Hobby...


----------



## GrundelGuide94 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland*

Danke euch beiden erstmal. Der Park klingt schon nicht schlecht 
Meer angelei ist keine option für mich, möchte unbedingt an den Polder/ Kanal/ See 
Hauptsache ich fang ein paar Hechte die ich hier in der Heimat stark vermisse.
Gruß


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland*

Hi!
Für Hecht ist Zeeland eher suboptimal.
Da würde ich nach Egmond aan Zee, also grob Alkmar, fahren.
Da hat man im Westen das Meer und im Osten die besten Polder Hollands.. .
Petri


----------

